# Somemore Rain Needed



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

We got 1/2'' rain yesterday badly needed. I,ve got corn, beans, squash, beets, carrots, peas, lettuce, onions, cabbage and kukes out. Has been dry as a bone here were down 7'' last count to get to normal. How's ya water hanging and are ya worried about the iceland thang causing problem's here in the USA.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We're about 2" down for April but this weekend looks to bring us back up to average.
As far as Iceland; I would think that by the time comes around the world, it will have thinned out enough to not be too hard on us here in the western hemisphere. Now if it belches out some more or the other one becomes active, I might have to rethink this.  
When Mt. Saint Helen's blew it's top we had 3-4 days of orange haze and it was over. I guess time will tell.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The long-range forecast says that we should be having some good moisture hitting the ground the next couple of days and they aren't quite sure yet if the weekend will be nice, rainy or snowy ...


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't worry. The eruption in Iceland will not have any effect on the US. The winds will always push the ash cloud toward Europe.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We had a little over an inch of rain the other night and it looks like we will be getting more over the next few days. Hope I can get more of the garden planted first ... :flower:


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Good deal, we are suposed to get some decent rain this weekend. We need it for sure. By the way they are watching the other one in iceland right now, that thangs gotum worried kinda now. It might have a little more pop to it, we will see.


----------

